# Diet Coke addict? Who else drinks it?



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure whether I'm addicted to this stuff or not, perhaps 'addict' is a bit extreme, but find if I haven't had a can/bottle of the stuff in the mornings, I really miss it. It's part of my morning routine now, pick up newspaper on way to work, and more importantly- the diet coke (I actually drink Diet Pepsi). Sometimes have 2 a day.

It definitely gives me an instant lift, perhaps that's the caffine. Having said that, it's got less than half the amount of caffine than a cup of coffee.

Anybody else out there need their daily Cola fix?:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yip have around 2 cans a day of Coke Zero it was ordinary Coke until i realised how much calories is in 1 can!!!! Since i have stopped drinking it and moved to Coke zero the weight is Very slowly falling off lol, i also feel better for it too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm nearly addicted to Pepsi Max.

Can easily get through 2-3 x 2L bottles a week if it's in the house.

Have to refrain from buying it now 

S


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What about this guys?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Urgh that sounds horrendous. Dunno if it's a joke or not?

Diet Coke Vanilla was luuuuuuuvly though

S


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Pepsi Max man myself, thats were i get my caffine as i don't drink t or coffee,2l bottle a day sometimes, no less than 5 a week, bottle of coke for a treat with its sugary goodness, 

if i'm nearly at the end of a bottle of pepsi max and don't have another in the cupboard i'm not happy, buy them in costco in packs of 8, which reminds me i need some more. . . .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Urgh that sounds horrendous. Dunno if it's a joke or not?
> 
> Diet Coke Vanilla was luuuuuuuvly though
> 
> S


I don't know it was on Google.


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Ross said:


> What about this guys?


Have a drink and a butty in the morning, you just need this!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

bluepeter said:


> Pepsi Max man myself, thats were i get my caffine as i don't drink t or coffee,2l bottle a day sometimes, no less than 5 a week, bottle of coke for a treat with its sugary goodness,
> 
> if i'm nearly at the end of a bottle of pepsi max and don't have another in the cupboard i'm not happy, buy them in costco in packs of 8, which reminds me i need some more. . . .


How much is it in Costco?

Best price I've found was Lidl last year - 50p a bottle - I'm not saying how many I bought


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pepsi Max I find to be a little too sweet tasting.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad it's not just me liking the fizzy black stuff!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its shocking how much sugar is in the normal coke,something like 36 grams in a 330ml can:doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was pretty much addicted to mountain dew, spanked loads on it! Worked out, buying in bulk about £0.95 per can iirc, then I joined dw and couldn't afford to keep it up!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I was pretty much addicted to mountain dew, spanked loads on it! Worked out, buying in bulk about £0.95 per can iirc, then I joined dw and couldn't afford to keep it up!


Stop buying all those ruddy shampoo's then


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> Stop buying all those ruddy shampoo's then


As long as I don't try and drink them I don't see a problem! I've stopped with the shampoos for a bit... dodo waxes at the moment!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't drink Tea, Coffee or alcohol so soft drinks only has to be diet coke preferably caffeine free version. 2 cans per day on average.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

diet coke with citrus and/ or pepsi max here, i have far to many cans a day though !!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

On the same boat. Drink wayyyy too much Diet Coke, prob averaging about 2-3 cans a day.
Alex


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Yip have around 2 cans a day of Coke Zero it was ordinary Coke until i realised how much calories is in 1 can!!!! Since i have stopped drinking it and moved to Coke zero the weight is Very slowly falling off lol, i also feel better for it too.


Wasting away to a mountain?


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

2 to 3 a day


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 500ml Dr Pepper Zero or Coke Zero a day at work and probably the same at the weekend! I used to drink Coke until i realised how high the sugar content was 

I've been an addict for a while :doublesho

Pub coke is also good as a little treat!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Girl I used to work with had 8 to 10 cans a day, she didn't drink tea or coffee so used to have Diet Coke instead. She did cut it down to one or two in the end but had a year or two of 8 to 10


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I am addicted to proper full fat Coca Cola none of this diet rubbish !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Wasting away to a mountain?


Charming! Thanks.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Love both Coke Zero and Pepsi Max.


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> How much is it in Costco?
> 
> Best price I've found was Lidl last year - 50p a bottle - I'm not saying how many I bought


Last time i worked it out to 66p a bottle but may have changed, just tend to put them in the trolley, will have to try lidl


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

packard said:


> I don't drink Tea, Coffee or alcohol so soft drinks only has to be diet coke preferably caffeine free version. 2 cans per day on average.


got given a can of this by a customer, gold can if i remeber, was good


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

if i have a pack of 24 diet cokes, it will be gone easily within a week.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate diet coke, leaves a strange feeling on my teeth.

Cherry Coke or irn bru anyday.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I hate diet coke, leaves a strange feeling on my teeth.
> Cherry Coke or irn bru anyday.


same. Leaves a horrible after taste in my mouth. 
I stopped drinking coke and went to coke zero for a while but now I've cut out soft drink altogether, simply because drinking sugar free and caffeine free soft drink has about as much benefit as drinking distilled water lol


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

caffiene free ****e is pretty good


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a Diet coke addict. 2-3 cans a day.

But, I'm off the pop for a month now. i was drinking Sprite Zero which is good as it has no caffeine in it either but i then figured it was very expensive fizzy cordial. 

So now i am currently partaking in the new Cherry Vimto cordial which is not as nice as the original. So, it'll be back to that soon.

Tesco Cherries and Berries is loverly.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mountain dew! I wish they would just release it back into the uk  that and vanilla coke


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Im seriously addicted to Pepsi Max ,around 3 litres of it ice cold a day


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

david g said:


> Im seriously addicted to Pepsi Max ,around 3 litres of it ice cold a day


That's a lot of Pepsi Max David!

Medical experts think diet drinks increase your appetite; do you find that?


----------



## eeipshy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Love it*

Love the stuff, average about 7 cans of diet coke a day. Ridiculous i know but i dont smoke and its diet so what the hell.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The Sheriff said:


> That's a lot of Pepsi Max David!
> 
> Medical experts think diet drinks increase your appetite; do you find that?


Not really to be honest but i find its better than Diet Coke tbh


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Yip have around 2 cans a day of Coke Zero it was ordinary Coke until i realised how much calories is in 1 can!!!! Since i have stopped drinking it and moved to Coke zero the weight is Very slowly falling off lol, i also feel better for it too.


Just drink water...far better for you!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Used to drink 3-4 cans of diet coke per day, but now drink 2-3 litres of water instead. I much prefer it!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Mountain dew! I wish they would just release it back into the uk  that and vanilla coke


I think the mountain dew must have been released in the UK again as I bought a 500ml bottle at WH Smiths at Durham train station a couple of weeks ago. It is lovely stuff

Failing that you can buy it from Cyber Candy


----------

